# Rutherford Manor Haunt 2014



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally finished the video of our 2014 haunt the end of December, here it is! Hope you enjoy and thanks for watching!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome! Very extensive and well put together. I like the jukebox and the wall of dolls. And those pointy masks. I've also fixed the link:




Cheers!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorites were the ladies made up like white-faced creepy dolls and the creepy pictures/bugs on the walls. They went so well together.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nicely done! Love all the detail.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool set up. Lots of scream possibilities. Great attention to detail


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all so much, I really appreciate the feedback! Elputas69 thanks for fixing the link!!


----------

